# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم

## agvade

*من متولد 74.3.27 هستم. پارسال پشت کنکور بودم امسال هم دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم. میخوام واسه کنکور سراسری 94 ثبت نام کنم.ولی نمیدونم کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم.هر چی خوندم سر در نیاوردم.هر کی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه لطفا.پایه سرنوشتم در میونه.*  :Y (707): *
(سوم رو سال تحصیلی 90.91 و پیش دانشگاهی رو 91.92 تموم کردم)*

----------


## -ava-

> *من متولد 74.3.27 هستم. پارسال پشت کنکور بودم امسال هم دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم. میخوام واسه کنکور سراسری 94 ثبت نام کنم.ولی نمیدونم کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم.هر چی خوندم سر در نیاوردم.هر کی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه لطفا.پایه سرنوشتم در میونه.* *
> (سوم رو سال تحصیلی 90.91 و پیش دانشگاهی رو 91.92 تموم کردم)*


برو سوالتو تاپیک"توضیحات جمع وجورثبتنام کنکور94"بگو جواب میگیری

----------

